# FAD cows



## METALKID

Hi everybody,
Can you please help me with this phrase? It is in a technical text about cattle breeding and animal nurition. It goes like this: "Limit straw in the case of heifers and FAD cows"
Thanks in advance


----------



## gengo

I think it stands for flavin adenine dinucleotide.


----------



## Agró

Foreign Animal Disease (not sure, though)
(here)


----------



## Wandering JJ

Here's another one: Far away dry [cow].


----------



## gengo

Jaja, Metalkid puede echar a la suerte una moneda con tres lados.


----------



## k-in-sc

Wandering JJ said:


> Here's another one: Far away dry [cow].


If the context is foot problems.


----------



## METALKID

Well, thanks everybody. It's like I feel a little bit more uncertain than before. I'd rather toss a coin.
It must refer to a kind of cow on a farm. I think I'll take a slant for far away dry cow.


----------



## Agró

FAT cows (vacas gordas)
FAD cows (vacas goddas)
Clarísimo


----------



## k-in-sc

Come on, it means pregnant cows who are not due to calve anytime soon.


----------



## gengo

k-in-sc said:


> Come on, it means pregnant cows who are not due to calve anytime soon.



Hey, I thought Agró's little joke was pretty good.  Are you not in a humorous mood today?  

Here is a good website that discusses FAD and CUD cows.  I agree that this is the correct meaning here.


----------



## METALKID

Thanks everybody


----------



## k-in-sc

gengo said:


> Hey, I thought Agró's little joke was pretty good.  Are you not in a humorous mood today?
> 
> Here is a good website that discusses FAD and CUD cows.  I agree that this is the correct meaning here.


Cows are serious business


----------

